# Hawks Survivor



## bci3434

I figured that I would create a survivor game for the Hawks im not sure if there has been 1 in the past but its always good to start one.Its a pretty popular and easy game.


Each player, coach, and front office worker will start off with 5 points. You have to add (+) and subtract (-) one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice. You can only add (+) one individual and subtract (-) one individual at a time.

You must wait 2 hours before you can vote again. 

Once an individual has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. The last man standing is the champion of Hawks Survivor and he should have 125 points.


Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5 
Mavin Williams -5
Joe Johnson -5
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -5
John edwards -5
Tyronn Lue -5
Anthony Grundy -5


Mike Woodson -5
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -5


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## GM3

This would do better in the Hawks board.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6 (+)
Joe Johnson -5
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -5
Tyronn Lue -4 (-)
Anthony Grundy -5


Mike Woodson -5
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -5


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6 
Joe Johnson -5
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
*Royal Ivey -6 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -4 
Anthony Grundy -5


Mike Woodson -5
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
*David Fizdale -4 (-)*


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -5
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -6 
Tyronn Lue -3 (-)
Anthony Grundy -5


Mike Woodson -4 (-)
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -4


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## KB21

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -6 (+)
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -6
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -4 (-)


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -4


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -6 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
*Royal Ivey -7 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -4


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
*David Fizdale -3 (-)*


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## JuX

Josh Smith -5
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 (+)
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -7 
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -3 (-)


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -3 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## qross1fan

Josh Smith -6(+)
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
Royal Ivey -7
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2 (-)


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -3

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -5
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
*Royal Ivey -8 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
*David Fizdale -2 (-)*

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith -6
*Josh Childress -6(+)*
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5
*Royal Ivey -7 (-)*
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -2 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Josh Smith -6(+)*
Josh Childress -6
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
*Salim Stoudamire -4(-)*
Royal Ivey -7 
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
David Fizdale -2 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -6
Mavin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -7 
Speedy Claxson -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5 
Salim Stoudamire -4
*Royal Ivey -8 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
*David Fizdale -1 (-)*

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon jr -5


----------



## Zuca

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
*Joe Johnson -8 (+)*
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5 
Salim Stoudamire -4
Royal Ivey -8 
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -5
*David Fizdale 0 (-) - OUT!!!!*

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8 
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -5
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5 
Salim Stoudamire -4
*Royal Ivey -9 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -2


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
*Greg Ballard -4 (-)*

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6(+)
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -4
Royal Ivey -9 
Tyronn Lue -3
Anthony Grundy -1(-)


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -4

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -6
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -4
*Royal Ivey -10 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -4 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5



*Anthony Grundy -0 (-)* is out.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith -7(+)
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -3(-)
Royal Ivey -10
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -4

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -3
*Royal Ivey -11 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
*Greg Ballard -3 (-)*

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
*Salim Stoudamire -4(+)
Royal Ivey -10 (-)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -4
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -3 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## master8492

_Josh Smith -7 (+)_
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -4
Royal Ivey -10 
Tyronn Lue -3


_Mike Woodson -3 (-)_
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -3

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith -7 
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -5
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
*Salim Stoudamire -5 (+)
Royal Ivey -9 (-)* 
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -3 
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -3

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7 
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -6 (+)
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5 
Royal Ivey -9 
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -3 
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -2 (-)

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7 
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7 (+)
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -5 
Royal Ivey -9 
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -3 
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -1 (-)

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith -7 
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7 
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
*Salim Stoudamire -6 (+) 
Royal Ivey -8 (-)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -3 
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5
Greg Ballard -1 

Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7 
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7 
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
*Salim Stoudamire -7 (+) * 
Royal Ivey -8 
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -3 
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5


Billy Knight -5
Michael Gearon Jr -5

*Greg Ballard -0 (-) OUT*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
Royal Ivey -8
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -2 (-)
Herb Brown -5
Bob Bender -5


Billy Knight -6 (+)
Michael Gearon Jr -5

Greg Ballard OUT


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
*Royal Ivey -9 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -2 
*Herb Brown -4 (-)*
Bob Bender -5


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## jamesblair23

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
Royal Ivey -9 
Tyronn Lue -3


*Mike Woodson -*1 (-)
Herb Brown -4 
*Bob Bender * -6 (+)


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
Joe Johnson -8
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
*Royal Ivey -10 (+)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Mike Woodson -1 
*Herb Brown -3 (-)*
Bob Bender -6 


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
*Joe Johnson -9 (+)*
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
Royal Ivey -10 
Tyronn Lue -3


Herb Brown -3 
Bob Bender -6 


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5

*Mike Woodson -0 (-) OUT*


----------



## ATLien

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Josh Smith -7
> Josh Childress -6
> Marvin Williams -6
> Joe Johnson -8
> Speedy Claxton -7
> Shelden Williams -6
> Esteban Batista -5
> Solomon Jones -5
> Salim Stoudamire -7
> *Royal Ivey -10 (+)*
> Tyronn Lue -3
> 
> 
> Mike Woodson -1
> *Herb Brown -3 (-)*
> Bob Bender -6
> 
> 
> Billy Knight -6
> Michael Gearon Jr -5


:laugh: Stop voting for Ivey


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -6
*Joe Johnson -10 (+)*
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
Royal Ivey -10 
Tyronn Lue -3


*Herb Brown -2 (-)*
Bob Bender -6 


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
*Marvin Williams -7 (+)*
Joe Johnson -10 
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
*Royal Ivey -9 (-)*
Tyronn Lue -3


Herb Brown -2 
Bob Bender -6 


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith -7
Josh Childress -6
Marvin Williams -7 
*Joe Johnson -11 (+)*
Speedy Claxton -7
Shelden Williams -6
Esteban Batista -5
Solomon Jones -5
Salim Stoudamire -7
Royal Ivey -9 
Tyronn Lue -3


*Herb Brown -1 (-)*
Bob Bender -6 


Billy Knight -6 
Michael Gearon Jr -5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 7
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
*Joe Johnson - 12 * (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 6
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
Tyronn Lue - 3


*Herb Brown - 0* (-)
Bob Bender - 6 


Billy Knight - 6 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 8 (+)*
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 6
*Esteban Batista - 4 (-)*
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
Tyronn Lue - 3


Bob Bender - 6 


Billy Knight - 6 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Josh Smith - 9 (+)*
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 6
*Esteban Batista - 3 (-)*
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
Tyronn Lue - 3


Bob Bender - 6 


Billy Knight - 6 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 9 
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
*Shelden Williams - 7 * (+)
Esteban Batista - 3 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
Tyronn Lue - 3


Bob Bender - 6 


*Billy Knight - 5* (-) 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## jamesblair23

Josh Smith - 9 
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7 
Esteban Batista - 3 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
*Tyronn Lue - 2 (-)*


*Bob Bender - 7 (+)*


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Josh Smith - 10 (+) * 
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7 
Esteban Batista - 3 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 9 
*Tyronn Lue - 1 (-)*


Bob Bender - 7 


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 10 
Josh Childress - 6
*Marvin Williams - 8 (+)* 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7 
Esteban Batista - 3 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
*Royal Ivey - 8 (-)* 
Tyronn Lue - 1 


Bob Bender - 7 


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 10
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 3
Solomon Jones - 5
*Salim Stoudamire - 6 (-)*
Royal Ivey - 8 
Tyronn Lue - 1


Bob Bender - 7


*Billy Knight - 6 (+)*
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Josh Smith - 10
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 7 (-)
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 3
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 8
Tyronn Lue - 1


Bob Bender - 7


Billy Knight - 5 (-)
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 10
Josh Childress - 6
*Marvin Williams - 8* (+)
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 3
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 8
*Tyronn Lue - 0*  (-)


Bob Bender - 7


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Josh Smith - 11 (+)*
Josh Childress - 6
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 2 (-)*
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 8



Bob Bender - 7


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 11 
*Josh Childress - 7 (+)*
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
*Royal Ivey - 7 (-)*



Bob Bender - 7


Billy Knight - 5 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 11 
Josh Childress - 7 
Marvin Williams - 8 
*Joe Johnson - 13* (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 7 

Bob Bender - 7

*Billy Knight - 4 * (-)
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 11 
Josh Childress - 7 
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 
Solomon Jones - 5
*Salim Stoudamire - 7 (+)* 
Royal Ivey - 7 

*Bob Bender - 6 (-)*

Billy Knight - 4 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 11 
Josh Childress - 7 
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
*Royal Ivey - 8 * (+) 

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 3* (-)
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Josh Smith - 12 (+) * 
Josh Childress - 7 
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
Royal Ivey - 8 

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 2 (-)*
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 12 
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2
Solomon Jones - 5
*Salim Stoudamire - 6 (-)*
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 3 (+)*
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 12 
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 3* (+)
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 2* (-) 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 12 
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 4* (+)
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6 
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 1* (-) 
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Josh Smith - 13*
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4 
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Billy Knight - 0 (-)*
Michael Gearon Jr - 5


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 7
*Marvin Williams - 8 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Michael Gearon Jr - 4 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8 
Joe Johnson - 13
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 5 * (+)
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Michael Gearon Jr - 3* (-)


----------



## qross1fan

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 8
Joe Johnson - 12 (-)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5 
Solomon Jones - 6 (+)
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

Michael Gearon Jr - 3


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 7
*Marvin Williams - 9 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 6 
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 6

*Michael Gearon Jr - 2 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 7
Marvin Williams - 9 
Joe Johnson - 12 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 6 
*Salim Stoudamire - 7 (+)
Royal Ivey - 7 (-)*

Bob Bender - 6

Michael Gearon Jr - 2


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 13
*Josh Childress - 8 (+)*
Marvin Williams - 9
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 6
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
Royal Ivey - 7 

Bob Bender - 6

*Michael Gearon Jr - 1 (-)*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 9
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 6
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
*Royal Ivey - 8 (+)*

Bob Bender - 6

*Michael Gearon Jr - 0 (-)* is out


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 13
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 9
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 6* (+)
*Solomon Jones - 5* (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
Royal Ivey - 8 

Bob Bender - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Josh Smith - 14 (+)*
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 9
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 5 (-)*
Solomon Jones - 5 
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
Royal Ivey - 8 

Bob Bender - 6


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 14 
Josh Childress - 8
*Marvin Williams - 10 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 12
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 8

*Bob Bender - 5 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 10 
Joe Johnson - 13 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 4 (-)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 10
Joe Johnson - 14 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 6 (-)
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 8

Bob Bender - 4


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8 
Marvin Williams - 10
Joe Johnson - 14 
Speedy Claxton - 7
*Shelden Williams - 7 (+)*
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 8

*Bob Bender - 3 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 14 
Josh Childress - 8 
Marvin Williams - 10
*Joe Johnson - 15 (+)*
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7 
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 8

*Bob Bender - 2 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 14 
Josh Childress - 8 
Marvin Williams - 10
Joe Johnson - 15 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7 
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
*Royal Ivey - 7 (-)*

*Bob Bender - 3 (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 10
*Joe Johnson - 15 (+)*
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7 
*
Bob Bender - 2 (-)*


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8
*Marvin Williams - 11 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 15 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7

*Bob Bender - 1 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 8
Marvin Williams - 11 
Joe Johnson - 16 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 5
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7

Bob Bender - 0 (-) gone


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 14
*Josh Childress - 9 (+)*
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 16 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 4 (-)*
Solomon Jones - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 14
*Josh Childress - 10 (+)* 
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 16 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4 
*Solomon Jones - 4 (-)*
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 14
*Josh Childress - 11 (+)* 
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 16 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4 
*Solomon Jones - 3 (-)*
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 14
Josh Childress - 11 
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 17 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 2 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 7


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 15(+)
Josh Childress - 11 
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 17 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 6(-)poor guy


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 18 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 1 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 7
Royal Ivey - 6


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 11
*Joe Johnson - 17 (-)* 
Speedy Claxton - 7
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 1 
*Salim Stoudamire - 8 (+)*
Royal Ivey - 6


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 11
Joe Johnson - 17
*Speedy Claxton - 8(+)*
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
Solomon Jones - 1 
Salim Stoudamire - 8
*Royal Ivey - 5(-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 11
*Joe Johnson - 18 (+)*
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 4
*Solomon Jones - 0 (-) gone*
Salim Stoudamire - 8
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
*Marvin Williams - 12 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 18 
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 3 (-)*
Salim Stoudamire - 8
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## pup2plywif

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 12 
Joe Johnson - 18 
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 2 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 9(+)
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 12
Joe Johnson - 19 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 1 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 9
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 12
*Joe Johnson - 18 (-)*
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
Esteban Batista - 1 
Salim Stoudamire - 9
*Royal Ivey - 6 (+)*


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
*Marvin Williams - 13(+)*
Joe Johnson - 18
Speedy Claxton - 8
Shelden Williams - 7
*Esteban Batista - 0(-)gone*
Salim Stoudamire - 9
Royal Ivey - 6


----------



## Zuca

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 13
Joe Johnson - 18
*Speedy Claxton - 9 (+)*
Shelden Williams - 7
Salim Stoudamire - 9
*Royal Ivey - 5 (-)*


----------



## f22egl

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 13
Joe Johnson - 19 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 6 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 9
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
*Marvin Williams - 14 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 19 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 6 
*Salim Stoudamire - 8 (-)*
Royal Ivey - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 14 
Joe Johnson - 20 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 6
Salim Stoudamire - 8 
Royal Ivey - 4 (-)


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
*Marvin Williams - 15 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 20 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 6
*Salim Stoudamire - 7 (-)*
Royal Ivey - 4


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 15 
Joe Johnson - 20 
Speedy Claxton - 9
*Shelden Williams - 5 (-)*
Salim Stoudamire - 7 
*Royal Ivey - 5 (+)*


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 15
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 15 
Joe Johnson - 20 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 5
*Salim Stoudamire - 8(+)
Royal Ivey - 4(-)*


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Josh Smith - 15
*Josh Childress - 12 (+)*
Marvin Williams - 15 
Joe Johnson - 20 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 5
Salim Stoudamire - 8
*Royal Ivey - 3 (-)*


----------



## jamesblair23

*Josh Smith * - 16 (+)
Josh Childress - 12 
Marvin Williams - 15 
Joe Johnson - 20 
Speedy Claxton - 9
*Shelden Williams * - 4 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 8
Royal Ivey - 3


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 16 
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 15
Joe Johnson - 21 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 3 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 8
Royal Ivey - 3


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 17(+)
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 15
Joe Johnson - 21 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 3 
Salim Stoudamire - 7(-)
Royal Ivey - 3


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 16 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 21
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 3
*Salim Stoudamire - 6(-)*
Royal Ivey - 3


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 16 
Joe Johnson - 22 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 3
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 2 (-)


----------



## nash250

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 16 
Joe Johnson - 23 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2 (-)
Salim Stoudamire - 6
Royal Ivey - 2


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 17(+)*
Joe Johnson - 23 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2 
*Salim Stoudamire - 5(-)*
Royal Ivey - 2


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 17
*Joe Johnson - 22 (-)* 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2 
Salim Stoudamire - 5
*Royal Ivey - 3 (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 17
Joe Johnson - 23 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 5
Royal Ivey - 2 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 17
Joe Johnson - 24 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 5
Royal Ivey - 1 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 17
Joe Johnson - 25 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 5
Royal Ivey - 0 (-) Gone


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 18(+)*
Joe Johnson - 25 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 4(-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 17
*Joe Johnson - 23 (-)*
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 6 (+)*
Royal Ivey - 1


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 18 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 23 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 5 (-)*


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 19 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 23 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 4 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 18 (-)
Joe Johnson - 24 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 4


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 19 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 24 
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 3 (-)*


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 20 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 24
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 2 (-)*


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 21 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 24
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
*Salim Stoudamire - 1 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 21
Joe Johnson - 25 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 9
Shelden Williams - 2
Salim Stoudamire - 0 (-) Gone


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 17
Josh Childress - 12
*Marvin Williams - 22 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 25 
*Speedy Claxton - 8 (-)*
Shelden Williams - 2


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 18 (+)*
Josh Childress - 12
Marvin Williams - 22 
*Joe Johnson - 24 (-)* 
Speedy Claxton - 8 
Shelden Williams - 2


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 19 (+)
Josh Childress - 11(-)
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 24 
Speedy Claxton - 8 
Shelden Williams - 2


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 20 (+)
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 24 
Speedy Claxton - 8 
Shelden Williams - 1(-)


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 20 
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 22 
*Joe Johnson - 23 (-) 
Speedy Claxton - 9 (+)* 
Shelden Williams - 1


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 20 
Josh Childress - 11
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 23 
*Speedy Claxton - 10 (+) 
Shelden Williams - 0(-) goodbye...*


----------



## Reidiculous13

Josh Smith - 20 
Josh Childress - 10 (-)
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 24 (+) 
Speedy Claxton - 10


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 20 
Josh Childress - 9 (-)
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 25 (+) 
Speedy Claxton - 10


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 20 
Josh Childress - 8 (-)
Marvin Williams - 22 
Joe Johnson - 26 (+) 
Speedy Claxton - 10


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 20
Josh Childress - 9 (+)
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 26 
Speedy Claxton - 9 (-)


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 20
Josh Childress - 10 (+)
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 26 
Speedy Claxton - 8 (-)


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 20
Josh Childress - 11 (+)
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 26
Speedy Claxton - 7 (-)


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith - 21 (+)
Josh Childress - 11 
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 26
Speedy Claxton - 6 (-)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 21
Josh Childress - 10 (-)
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 27 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 6


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 21
Josh Childress - 10
Marvin Williams - 22
*Joe Johnson - 28 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 5 (-)*


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith - 22(+)
Josh Childress - 10
Marvin Williams - 22
Joe Johnson - 28 
Speedy Claxton - 4(-)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 22
Josh Childress - 10
Marvin Williams - 22
*Joe Johnson - 29* (+)
*Speedy Claxton - 3* (-)


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 22
Josh Childress - 10
*Marvin Williams - 23 (+)*
Joe Johnson - 29 
*Speedy Claxton - 2 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 22
Josh Childress - 10
Marvin Williams - 24 (+)
Joe Johnson - 29 
Speedy Claxton - 1 (-)


----------



## Zuca

Josh Smith - 22
Josh Childress - 10
Marvin Williams - 24
*Joe Johnson - 30 (+)
Speedy Claxton - 0 (-)* - Bye Speedy... Good luck in this season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 23 (+)
Josh Childress - 9 (-)
Marvin Williams - 24
Joe Johnson - 30


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 23 
*Josh Childress - 10 (+)* 
Marvin Williams - 24
*Joe Johnson - 29 (-)*


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 23 
*Josh Childress - 9 (-) * 
Marvin Williams - 24
*Joe Johnson - 30 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 24 (+)* 
Josh Childress - 9 
Marvin Williams - 24
*Joe Johnson - 29 (-)*


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 25 (+) 
Josh Childress - 8 (-)*
Marvin Williams - 24
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 24 (-)
Josh Childress - 9 (+)*
Marvin Williams - 24
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 25 (+)*
Josh Childress - 9
*Marvin Williams - 23 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 26 (+)
Josh Childress - 8(-)
Marvin Williams - 23 
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## pup2plywif

Josh Smith - 27 (+)
Josh Childress - 7(-)
Marvin Williams - 23 
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 27 
Josh Childress - 6(-)
Marvin Williams - 24 (+)
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 28 (+)*
*Josh Childress - 5(-)*
Marvin Williams - 24 
Joe Johnson - 29


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith - 28 
Josh Childress - 4(-)
Marvin Williams - 24
Joe Johnson - 30(+)


----------



## Scipio

Josh Smith - 28
Josh Childress - 3(-)
Marvin Williams - 25(+)
Joe Johnson - 30


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Josh Smith - 28
Josh Childress - 2(-)
Marvin Williams - 26(+)
Joe Johnson - 30


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Josh Smith - 28
Josh Childress - 1 (-)
Marvin Williams - 26 
Joe Johnson - 31 (+)


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 28
*Josh Childress - 0 (-) bye*
Marvin Williams - 26 
*Joe Johnson - 32 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 29 (+)
Marvin Williams - 25 (-)* 
Joe Johnson - 32


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 28(-)*
Marvin Williams - 25
*Joe Johnson - 33(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 29 (+)
Marvin Williams - 24 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 33


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 30 (+)
Marvin Williams - 23 (-)
Joe Johnson - 33


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 30 
*Marvin Williams - 22 (-)
Joe Johnson - 34(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 31 (+) 
Marvin Williams - 21 (-)* 
Joe Johnson - 34


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 31 
*Marvin Williams - 20 (-) 
Joe Johnson - 35(+) *


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 32 (+)
Marvin Williams - 19(-)
Joe Johnson - 35(+)


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 32 
*Marvin Williams - 18(-)
Joe Johnson - 36(+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Josh Smith - 33 (+) 
Marvin Williams - 17 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 36


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 34 (+) 
Marvin Williams - 16 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 36


so bad this thread is dead


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 35 (+)
Marvin Williams - 15 (-)
Joe Johnson - 36


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 36 (+)
Marvin Williams - 14 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 36


----------



## master8492

Anyone else besides me and bbasok wanna join in?

Josh Smith - 37 (+)
Marvin Williams - 14 
Joe Johnson - 35 (-)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 38 (+)
Marvin Williams - 3 (-)*
Joe Johnson - 35


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 38
Marvin Williams - 2 (-)
Joe Johnson - 36 (+)


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 38
*Marvin Williams - 1 (-)
Joe Johnson - 37 (+)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 38 
Marvin Williams - 0 (-) Out
Joe Johnson - 38 (+)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 37(-) 
Joe Johnson - 39 (+)*


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 36(-) 
Joe Johnson - 40 (+)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 35(-)
Joe Johnson - 41 (+)


----------



## bbasok

Josh Smith - 34(-)
Joe Johnson - 42 (+)

34 more posts to finish!


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 33 (-)
Joe Johnson - 43 (+)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 32 (-)
Joe Johnson - 44 (+)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 31 (-)
Joe Johnson - 45 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 30 (-)
Joe Johnson - 46 (+)


----------



## bbasok

_*Josh Smith - 29 (-)
Joe Johnson - 47 (+)*_


----------



## bruindre

*Josh Smith - 28* (-)
*Joe Johnson - 46* (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Josh Smith - 27* (-)
*Joe Johnson - 47* (+)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 26 (-)
Joe Johnson - 48 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 25 (-)
Joe Johnson - 49 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 24 (-)
Joe Johnson - 50 (+)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 23 (-)
Joe Johnson - 51 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 22 (-)
Joe Johnson - 52 (+)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 21 (-)
Joe Johnson - 53 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Josh Smith - 20 (-)
Joe Johnson - 54 (+)*


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 21 (+)
Joe Johnson - 53 (-)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 20 (-)
Joe Johnson - 54 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 19 (-)
Joe Johnson - 55 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 18 (-)
Joe Johnson - 56 (+)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 17 (-)
Joe Johnson - 57 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 16 (-)
Joe Johnson - 58 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 15 (-)
Joe Johnson - 59 (+)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 14 (-)
Joe Johnson - 60 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 13 (-)
Joe Johnson - 61 (+)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 12 (-)
Joe Johnson - 62 (+)*


let's finish this **** come on!


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 13 (-)
Joe Johnson - 61 (+)


----------



## bruindre

crazyfan skipped the votes from this page, but with his vote the count should be:

Josh Smith - 11
Joe Johnson - 63

Then, my vote:

Josh Smith - 10 (-)
Joe Johnson - 64 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 09 (-)
Joe Johnson - 65 (+)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 08 (-)
Joe Johnson - 66 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Josh Smith - 07 (-)
Joe Johnson - 67 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 6 (-)
Joe Johnson - 68 (+)


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 5(-)
Joe Johnson - 69 (+)


----------



## bruindre

Josh Smith - 4 (-)
Joe Johnson - 70 (+)


----------



## bbasok

*Josh Smith - 3 (-)
Joe Johnson - 71 (+)*


----------



## bruindre

*Josh Smith - 2 (-)
Joe Johnson - 72 (+)*


----------



## master8492

Josh Smith - 1 (-)
Joe Johnson - 73 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Josh Smith - 0 (-)
Joe Johnson - 74 (+)*

Goodbye Josh!


----------



## bbasok

*And Our Champion is........*
_JOE JOHNSON!!!_

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------

